# Broadhead for wife’s bow



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

The Mrs is currently shooting a Mission Hype w/ a 26” draw set at 46lbs. Looking for broadhead recommendations from individuals that have a similar set up. Right now she has 100g slick trick magnums Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Nothing wrong with current setup. However, ST are not the BH they used to be before Ole Hoot owl died. If you are looking for a change the Magnus buzzcuts are stellar and the no BS warranty is a plus. Looking for a mechanical? the 1 3/8 Grim reaper Razor *tips *are hard to beat. I'll assume her arrow spine is correct and if the bow is tuned for perfect arrow flight these two will do her proud.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

454casull said:


> Nothing wrong with current setup. However, ST are not the BH they used to be before Ole Hoot owl died. If you are looking for a change the Magnus buzzcuts are stellar and the no BS warranty is a plus. Looking for a mechanical? the 1 3/8 Grim reaper Razor *tips *are hard to beat. I'll assume her arrow spine is correct and if the bow is tuned for perfect arrow flight these two will do her proud.


With the weight she is pulling you don’t anticipate an issue with the mechanical opening??  If not could you help me understand. I’m asking cause she had a mechanical fail this season... a shwacker and i figured it was the light poundage. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

bmoffit said:


> With the weight she is pulling you don’t anticipate an issue with the mechanical opening?? If not could you help me understand. I’m asking cause she had a mechanical fail this season... a shwacker and i figured it was the light poundage. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Shwackers are a big cut with a shallow blade angle. The GR is far more swept back. Plus they are stubbier than the shwacker. What spine is her arrow? Total weight shouldn't be an issue. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

454casull said:


> Shwackers are a big cut with a shallow blade angle. The GR is far more swept back. Plus they are stubbier than the shwacker. What spine is her arrow? Total weight shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


The GR also open with less effort. I would also look at arrow in flight perhaps, less margin for error with lighter poundage. 46# is not shabby.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

I can only assume that her arrow spine is correct as I’m no expert is setting up a bow. It was set up at Browns in Goodrich and they’ve never let us down. 
Thanks for the information. I think this spring we’ll try the GR and see how they shoot


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jigornot (Dec 29, 2010)

Take a look at W.A.S.P. broad heads. The bullet or the queen are solid options.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

My choice would be Magnus Stingers or Black Hornets.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Before you settle on any one broadhead, you may want to try shooting some different ones. I purchased some Magnus broadheads this past year because I had heard about their quality and their reputation. They would not fly worth a damn out of my bow. Switched to Ram Cat broadheads on the suggestion of the guy that tuned my bow. I don't like the looks of them, to me they look cheap. They fly like a lazer out of my bow and I killed the biggest buck of my life with them. I still don't like the looks of them, but if it ain't broke...don't fix it!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Richard Cranium said:


> Before you settle on any one broadhead, you may want to try shooting some different ones. I purchased some Magnus broadheads this past year because I had heard about their quality and their reputation. They would not fly worth a damn out of my bow. Switched to Ram Cat broadheads on the suggestion of the guy that tuned my bow. I don't like the looks of them, to me they look cheap. They fly like a lazer out of my bow and I killed the biggest buck of my life with them. I still don't like the looks of them, but if it ain't broke...don't fix it!



That’s the plan. Shoot a bunch til we find what works best. Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

I've said it before in other threads, can't go wrong with Muzzy. I love MX3 100 gr. In any case I would stick with fixed blades at that poundage. JMO.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Magnus Stinger Buzz Cut- A Great Cut On Contact Broadhead! I shoot those in my recurve and they work great and give you a great blood trail. Having said that my thoughts are that when you are shooting 40-50 pounds a cut on contact is better than a chisel point you want to slice your way threw not try and break ribs. Play with a few and see what your Bow likes my buddy stands by Muzzy like there's no tomorrow . But to be honest they all work it's shot placement and knowing your limitations and flinging arrows whenever possible!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

roger15055 said:


> Magnus Stinger Buzz Cut- A Great Cut On Contact Broadhead! I shoot those in my recurve and they work great and give you a great blood trail. Having said that my thoughts are that when you are shooting 40-50 pounds a cut on contact is better than a chisel point you want to slice your way threw not try and break ribs. Play with a few and see what your Bow likes my buddy stands by Muzzy like there's no tomorrow . But to be honest they all work it's shot placement and knowing your limitations and flinging arrows whenever possible!


Would you mind explaining why the cut-on-contact head tip would be better than the chisel point? With her poundage I was thinking the exact opposite 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cut on contact heads take less kinetic energy to push thru hide and organs. Plus a sharp edge causes more bleeding compared to a punched hole . Just my thoughts. Maybe try googling the difference in the two for low poundage bows. I also shoot the two blade steelforce with serrated blades . You may be right on the chisel points being better. That's jmo. Let us know what you find out that's part of the fun reading and testing


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

bmoffit said:


> Would you mind explaining why the cut-on-contact head tip would be better than the chisel point? With her poundage I was thinking the exact opposite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I shoot Muzzy and always felt the chisel tip was more likely to slide off a rib and help slide the blades in between. Either way IMO either style broad head should handle ribs even at low poundage. I would just stay away from the large diameter cut mechanicals. IMO those require a higher poundage to push wide blades through. I only shoot 62 lbs and was not satisfied with penetration when I tried them several years ago.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the information fellas!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

One more question!!!!

Would it benefit her to switch to an 85g???


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

My opinion I like the hundred grain broadhead for that draw weight. And by no means is she under equipped. That is a fine set up as long as she is comfortable with it and can hold it.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I'd also recommend Thunderhead 100's. They will fly like field tips from her setup and give her a pass through at 20 yards.
<----<<<


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

bmoffit said:


> One more question!!!!
> 
> Would it benefit her to switch to an 85g???
> 
> ...


My wife shoots 85gr wasp hammer sst's. She shoots an older bowtech set at 40lbs and has no problems getting pass throughs at reasonable distances, she won't shoot unless they're inside 25yrds.


----------

